# Despair



## LongfangFenrika93 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Despair*​

It was his fault. Not his fault, he has no faults, that was his only fault. He was too perfect, expected too much, wanted too much from me. He created me. Built me from nothing. I'm not him, I was perfect, but I couldn't reach him. No, I couldn't. I'm sorry. 

I am not an evil being. I swore an oath. 

_You broke that oath. You slew him. You have slain millions more._

It was not, me it was you! It was all you! You! YOU! 

_I am your friend, I always was. I am you. He abandoned you, remember? They have all abandoned you. I am your only friend_

You are not my friend. You never have been and you never will be. You slew my only friends. You and your kind. You slew my honour, my dignity and you slew him! YOU KILLED HIM.

_He would have ripped your weak flesh apart._

He should have. Should have killed me and been done with it. I HATE YOU.

_You don't hate me. You love me. You are me. I am you. You are me._

NO! No, NO! 

_Relax, it is coming, release again. Remember? Release will ease you. Don't fight it._

No, please, not again. Tell my sons, tell the-

_Tell them to continue to kill in your name? Yes I can do that for you. Let me take over, relax, my old friend._

No, no, no. I can still see his eyes. I betrayed him. I can't, I ju- 

_Thats it, my old friend. Don't worry any more. I am here. I am you. I am perfection._

* 

The Phoenician opened his eyes. And smiled.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

An interesting look into the mind of Fulgrim, presumably in the aftermath of killing Ferrus Manus. I liked it, it had somewhat of a soothing "there, there..." feel of a mother consoling a child, much like the daemon was trying to "tame" Fulgrim's own consciousness after the Primarch submitted himself to the sword.

Good, if brief, read!


----------

